# T- 1 Hr And Counting



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

well just pulled the trailer out of the storage lot for our trip to Fredricksburg for the Outback rally this weekend  ...

Was thinking about washing it but figure I can always blame the dirt on the road trip up there.









Was checking the Fredricksburg Chamber of Commerce for things to do Saturday for the family .. Things to do in Fredricksburg on Saturday 

Looks like they are having some sort of Founder's Day Parade which may be interesting

160th Founders day Parade

now if i can only convince my family to do that while i simply prop my feet up and drink beer...

see you guys up there...

drive safe

Man we couldn't ask for better weather though could we... its going to be beautiful!! Highs 90 -- Lows 60 -- sunny sunny


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

Have a great time!


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Ghosty said:


> Man we couldn't ask for better weather though could we... its going to be beautiful!! Highs 90 -- Lows 60 -- sunny sunny
> [snapback]109662[/snapback]​


Ya know the weather in Marshall's Creek is looking better all the time also for the North Eastern Rally!!!!

Send some of that sun our way!

Steve


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

Have a great time I'll tow your rig you come do my yard work even trade right?

Jeff


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Ghosty,

Have a great trip! I hope all of you have a rally as enjoyable as the recent PNW Outbackers Rally! If you do - and I am sure you will - a great time will be had by all!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> see you guys up there...


Counting the hours myself!









Mark


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

You going to stay up all night and update the hours?


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I'm waiting for the pictures.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Well, that's at least two rallies this weekend. Have a great time you guys. I'm sure I will at the Norteast rally. I look forward to your pictures.

Sciott


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Have a great time!!!


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

mswalt said:


> > see you guys up there...
> 
> 
> Counting the hours myself!
> ...


We did our preliminary packing and will hit the road as early as we can in the morning. Here's hoping the traffic isn't too bad.

Ghosty - we didn't wash our's either...it has rained here the past two Sat so we never got around to it.

See everyone Friday in Fredericksburg!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Have a great time Ghosty at the rally
We'll think about you guys at your rally while we're at our rally

Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Enjoy the trip Ghosty....


----------



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

Well, we pulled into the Fredericksburg KOA yesterday evening. The management apologized for the campsites being a bit dirty (there are leaves, etc.) but they (as anyone in Texas knows) have had several storms in the last few weeks.

Overall, it's very nice (but almost too quiet, as we and one other permanent resident) are the only trailers in this part of the park. I'm sure it will get considerably livelier this evening (the manager had a stack of all the Outbacker's reservations ready).

Oh, FYI, they had just finished the slideout motor replacement when we picked up our trailer from the dealer yesterday.







It is a relief to have that fixed.

We're looking forward to meeting everyone and having some good ol' German fun this weekend!!!


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

Have a great trip Ghosty, drive safely!


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Sounds like a fun weekend.


----------



## mjatalley (Feb 2, 2006)

Hey Guys - how about sending some of that warm weather this way - we are camping this weekend with highs in the 60's and lows in the 40's with a 30% chance of rain.

Hope you all have a great time!!!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Have a great time, everybody! action 
Remember to take lots of pictures for us!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

! pm EDT, has he left yet??


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

He must be gone now. Reviewing another recent thread, I think I'm supposed to go find his house now.







You gotta love those rallies.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

OK everybody... The coast is clear...

*PARTY TIME AT GHOSTY'S HOUSE!!!*

*WHOO HOO!!!!*

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

If you promise to make more of those drinks Doug...I'm in for sure!!!


----------

